
Kitty Hawk - t23
https://kittyhawk.aero/
======
drcode
The video is incredibly tone deaf- Is this really just a product for
millionaires with overcrowded lakefront properties who want to get sued by
their neighbors for noise pollution?

Also, can this thing actually fly, or is it just a ground effect vehicle (i.e.
a hovercraft) that can float 3 feet higher than usual for 10x the cost and 10x
the fuel consumption?

~~~
bpicolo
Yeah, I was thinking the same watching it. "Finally, the solution rich people
living on lakes needing transportation for one person have been waiting for".

Looks like it's hovercraft-esque given: "We’ve designed our first version
specifically to fly over water."?

~~~
drcode
Also, I love how the concoction they are drinking is so ambiguous in nature...
It's like the people in the video are all wine-drinking alcoholics but have to
disguise their addiction by drinking it like a fruit punch, lest they get
busted for flying under the influence. Additionally, I bet they spent like 40K
on video production expenses, but then 0 dollars on acting talent... how much
you wanna bet that almost everyone in this video is a relative of the CEO?

------
Chris86
It's weird cause this is quite a cool product (toy) but I hate that it is
being referred to as a 'flying car'. Can it just be marketed as a hovercraft
or something? It's like that '3D Laser Printer' from Glowforge, which in
reality is just a regular laser cutter/engraver but they are were trying to
ride the hype of the 3D printing trend

~~~
aanm1988
People let the marketers use hoverboard without raising a stink and this is
what we get now. /s

------
scotchio
YouTube mirror of the video since you can't skip the corndog intro on their
site.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWh4W1C2PM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMWh4W1C2PM)

------
huangc10
From the FAQ:

> How much will the vehicle cost? We will disclose the price when we launch
> the product later this year.

What does HN think the price will be? If the $100 membership comes with a
$2000 discount...say arnd 10%? So looking arnd $20-30k?

------
sctb
Previous discussion about Kitty Hawk:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14183447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14183447).

------
Mizza
Finally, now I can take a flying lawn mower over a lake to my friend's
boathouse. Did they read my mind?

